# Giraffe weevils



## orionmystery (Apr 28, 2012)

Two different types of giraffe weevils / long necked beetles.




Giraffe weevil....IMG_4158 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Giraffe weevil....IMG_4138 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Giraffe weevil....IMG_4189 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Another type, _Paracycnotrachelus sp._



Giraffe weevil....IMG_9662 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Giraffe weevil....IMG_2374 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Spiny type of giraffe weevil here: Spiny giraffe weevils and host plant | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 28, 2012)

lovely set! Very nice!

Also want to say that your Tropical Spider set (in your sig) has some of the most beautiful spiders, and spider photography I have ever seen! Unbelievable diversity!


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 29, 2012)

Great shots! I live them


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 29, 2012)

I am sorry, I mean I like them.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 29, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> lovely set! Very nice!
> 
> Also want to say that your Tropical Spider set (in your sig) has some of the most beautiful spiders, and spider photography I have ever seen! Unbelievable diversity!


 


Bukitimah said:


> I am sorry, I mean I like them.



Thanks, Charlie, BT. Much appreciated.

Charlie, I love spiders..they are so cool. I find lots of them at night when i go for night macro. But i love most other bugs too


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2012)

I never saw one of those before and honestly it made me laugh, well done!!! I hate bugs but this one is kinda goofy cute


----------



## digital flower (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice shots but they would better with a coating of DDT.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 30, 2012)

digital flower said:


> Nice shots but they would better with a coating of DDT.


 


Trever1t said:


> I never saw one of those before and honestly it made me laugh, well done!!! I hate bugs but this one is kinda goofy cute



Thanks for the comments, DF, Trever.


----------



## kyrontf (Apr 30, 2012)

Great shots, beautiful insects!  I especially like the first one.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2012)

Just super stuff, as always. You REALLY have a knack for illustrative insect macro shots. I always get a good, clear "look" at these tiny little critters when I open one of your posts.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 30, 2012)

The ball and socket joint where the neck joins the thorax is fascinating!  Great shots as ever.

I also had a look at you blog.  The Spiny Orb Weaver with the long "tails" is stunning.  I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## EDL (Apr 30, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  I especially like #2, green stem, red bug and blue background.  Lovely!


----------



## orionmystery (May 1, 2012)

EDL said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  I especially like #2, green stem, red bug and blue background.  Lovely!


 


Forkie said:


> The ball and socket joint where the neck joins the thorax is fascinating!  Great shots as ever.
> 
> I also had a look at you blog.  The Spiny Orb Weaver with the long "tails" is stunning.  I've never seen one like that before.


 


Derrel said:


> Just super stuff, as always. You REALLY have a knack for illustrative insect macro shots. I always get a good, clear "look" at these tiny little critters when I open one of your posts.


 


kyrontf said:


> Great shots, beautiful insects!  I especially like the first one.



Thanks EDL, Forkie, Derrel, kyrontf. Much appreciated!


----------

